# PERFECT row counter



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, it is ALMOST the PERFECT knittng row counter..... Let me explain.

A few days ago someone posted a comment about the Sirka Row Counter.... The mention of the product/tool was sort of "lost" in the middle of another thread and topic that I happened to stumble upon.

I ordered one online then found one for sale this morning at my LYS. Being impatient, I grabbed the counter from the store so I could play with it right away..... What a great idea! It keeps track of up to 6 different increases/decreases all on one tool!

http://www.grellowgray.com/Grellow_Portal.php

This came at the perfect time for me as I am presently working on a sweater with 3 "and at the same time" increases. I WAS using 3 clickers in addition to an index card with two columns of rows to do increases on. The LAST pattern with "at the same time" increases I scrapped and used a different pattern... I was just not motivated to deal with the hassle!

Now the REASON I say "almost" perfect is because I put 2 Sirka counters in my cart... One for me and one for my knitting buddy. When I mentioned this new tool, my buddy said "my IDEAL counter would be able to be clicked with my FOOT!"....... Now THAT is a PERFECT row/stitch counter!!!!! Someone invent one, please!!! Hello.... My hands are busy!

Just a shout out to a solution to those four dreaded words in knitting "and at the same time". It works great.... Until a FOOT clicker is invented!!!!

Original post... Thanks to those who "hooked me up" with this great new tool!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357264-2.html


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Good idea


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That really is a great solution!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm glad you like the Sirka, mine has not arrived yet. One of my doge chewed up my last row counter and I'm really missing it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

maggie20736 said:


> I'm glad you like the Sirka, mine has not arrived yet. One of my doge chewed up my last row counter and I'm really missing it!


While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful and great all around, except a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You know those "Ablet" abacus style counting bracelets made from beads? Well, I make the same kind of counter, but one that just lays flat and is not fancy. Just now, I went searching the abacus bracelets to see how hard it would be to duplicate one, and look what I found. Totally impractical, cuz I think the beads would keep moving out of position, plus I'm not fooling myself into thinking I'd really ever make it, but I still *love* it!! http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Abacus-Bracelet/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


I'd really like to learn this one, but it's hurting my head to try to figure it out. Since I already have a headache, I'll just bookmark the page, and try again tomorrow!

Thanks!!
...gloria


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a great counter, thanks for posting, will have to show this to several kbitting friends.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Amy, how do you remember which color is for which thing? I would get the yellow - for rows mixed up with blue for increases! Do you mark on your pattern what each color represents so you remember? While I am sitting and knitting I would be fine, it's when I walk away and come back that I would mix them up.......or are they marked on the counter?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> You know those "Ablet" abacus style counting bracelets made from beads? Well, I make the same kind of counter, but one that just lays flat and is not fancy. Just now, I went searching the abacus bracelets to see how hard it would be to duplicate one, and look what I found. Totally impractical, cuz I think the beads would keep moving out of position, plus I'm not fooling myself into thinking I'd really ever make it, but I still *love* it!! http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Abacus-Bracelet/?ALLSTEPS


That would be a neat idea! Just have to figure out how to get the beads to stay put until you move them... AND operate it with your foot, please!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Amy, how do you remember which color is for which thing? I would get the yellow - for rows mixed up with blue for increases! Do you mark on your pattern what each color represents so you remember? While I am sitting and knitting I would be fine, it's when I walk away and come back that I would mix them up.......or are they marked on the counter?


Here is a link to a video which explains how to use it.....






Basically you "assign a color" to each increase.. I wrote it in the instructions on my pattern... Blue for raglan increases, yellow for edge increases.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


Really like this inexpensive row counter, thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Way too complicated for me...that's why I stick to simpler knitting.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I'd really like to learn this one, but it's hurting my head to try to figure it out. Since I already have a headache, I'll just bookmark the page, and try again tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...gloria


Me, too!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> Way too complicated for me...that's why I stick to simpler knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:
I have a project that is so close to being finished. It's one of those that need several counters and I would need someone to 'man' each of them!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is a link to a video which explains how to use it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy, I'll take a look at the YouTube link.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I can only chew gum when I stand still.....


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I looked longingly at the Sirka- then faced my personal reality. I would either forget to click it or think I must have forgotten to do it.

I'll stick to my cave era method. When I came back to knitting 5 years ago, needed some markers and cut some ugly 40 year old Christmas rug yarn into 5 inch lengths. When I come to an incr/decr I put one side between the needles, do the stitch and wrap the rug yarn back between the needles. 

DH only wants contiguous method V-Neck sweaters with cable running down sleeves and down each side of the V. To add more "and at the same time", he has fairly severe kyphosis so I put more than 20 short rows across the back. Sweater looks pretty strange with all the ugly green dots but I just pull them out when I finish a section or the whole thing. In knitting him more than a dozen sweaters only once has one disappeared.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

This simple counter was posted here couple of years ago. I made 2 or three, and they work wonderfully well, for me, anyway.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits, Not sure what pattern you are working on, but this is when I would use an Excel spreadsheet and colored stitch markers. I put a colored column down the spreadsheet to mimic where my stitch markers are and then in the columns between, I keep track of my increases/decreases between each row. I mark off each row as I go and can easily find my mistake if my count is off between certain stitch markers. I have attached a sample of a partial one which is slightly more complicated than the one you are working on since I basically wrote the pattern instructions into the headings.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> That would be a neat idea! Just have to figure out how to get the beads to stay put until you move them... AND operate it with your foot, please!


Ha! I forgot that we needed some foot action going on!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I'd really like to learn this one, but it's hurting my head to try to figure it out. Since I already have a headache, I'll just bookmark the page, and try again tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...gloria


Here's how I do it -
1: tie your yarn around your needle and double knot it
2: now keep that loop where it is and tie a second loop on the other side of the needle
3: back to side one for a 3rd loop, etc. for the number of loops you want
4: 10 loops have been tied on the needle
5: pull them off the needle and spread them out a bit
6: needle is in loop #3 - that means I'm on (or just finished) row 3


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, it is all too much for this old brain to remember. When I first started knitting, about 80 years ago, I don't remember such a thing as stitch markers of any kind being used or invented. So have never used them. Still don't except when I am casting on a lot of stitches. In order to keep track and not have to keep counting the cast ons, I put a short length of contrasting yarn about every 20 stitches.
I do have a stitch marker somewhere in my needlework drawer that has a row of numbers from 1 to 10 and if I am immersed in a television program, I get it out. Then I forget to turn the numbers so that isn't much help. In which case I make short marks on a piece of paper in increments of 5. And sometimes I forget to do that.
I am not saying, don't use any of these wonderful new gadgets. Just that you can get along without them when you haven't got them.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

jvallas, thanks for demonstrating this useful yet simple counter . It could be made anywhere if other row counters had been left at home .


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

AmyKnits, I just love this and I have tracked it down in the UK. Hurray.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> This simple counter was posted here couple of years ago. I made 2 or three, and they work wonderfully well, for me, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> I had a look at the above video. How would you use it when knitting? Would the top beads represent rows of ten, and the bottom beads 1-9?


I use the bottom row for 1-9 the secon 10-90 etc


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I use the bottom row for 1-9 the secon 10-90 etc


That's a good simple method. I think I'll be trying that in the near future. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> That's a good simple method. I think I'll be trying that in the near future. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


Jessica-Jean introduced me to these. I keep one tied to my Ott light. Just love them.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> AmyKnits, Not sure what pattern you are working on, but this is when I would use an Excel spreadsheet and colored stitch markers. I put a colored column down the spreadsheet to mimic where my stitch markers are and then in the columns between, I keep track of my increases/decreases between each row. I mark off each row as I go and can easily find my mistake if my count is off between certain stitch markers. I have attached a sample of a partial one which is slightly more complicated than the one you are working on since I basically wrote the pattern instructions into the headings.


"Lightbulb". I couldn't find a lightbulb emoji.... NOW I understand the need for a spreadsheet.... For these types of patterns with "and at the same time".... It gets really complicated/tricky to keep track! I am a bit embarassed that I JUST got it, but better late than never, right?!?!   "Lightbulb"

Thanks for adding your comment!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think it is a neat idea. My luck my grandson or granddaughter 1 and 3 would move the hands on it and I'd be lost. They love to sit by me or on me when I knit. I've already warned there mom and dad, if they want to learn to knit or crochet as they get older I will teach them.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I think with this method if you had the same color markers as on the dial, you could correlate which marker by color. You would then know which increase belongs to what color. Hope I make sense.


----------



## Aspasia (Oct 3, 2012)

brilliant!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> I think with this method if you had the same color markers as on the dial, you could correlate which marker by color. You would then know which increase belongs to what color. Hope I make sense.


SUPER idea! 👍👍


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks too complicated for me.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I do a lot of "commuter knitting" and when I have to get off the bus quickly, I lose my place in the project too easily these days; so a "counting chain" is what I use. 
A black dot on one end marks the first loop, a red dot marks the end loop, and a safety pin or paper clip marks how many loops down end the pattern.
I also write out the pattern onto index cards---one row each card---and number the cards in order. 
When the row is finished, I flip the card to the back and continue.
A ponytail band holds the cards together. Rubber bands break; and paper clips slip off.
Low-tech, reusable, and CHEEP! Works for me!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I'd really like to learn this one, but it's hurting my head to try to figure it out. Since I already have a headache, I'll just bookmark the page, and try again tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...gloria


Agree...seemed complicated and I didn't "get it"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Looks too complicated for me.


Me too but I am really not much of a gadget person.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> jvallas, thanks for demonstrating this useful yet simple counter . It could be made anywhere if other row counters had been left at home .


You're welcome. Very low-tech but yarn is always available for making one!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


So simple, logical and FREE!


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

It's way to complicated for me too. But I just got a finger counter. It looks like a mini watch and it fits on your forefinger and counts the rows for you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> So simple, logical and FREE!


That's how I roll! :lol:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this Sirka counter. I may have to make a trip to Hillsboro or Cary to buy one. They are carried in 2 yarn stores in my area.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Thanks Amy, I'll take a look at the YouTube link.


I just clicked the link....the tutorial is over 19 minutes! It's an expensive gadget for me and more $$$ for the case.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yikes! Looks complicated, but thanks for sharing. Think it is above me.


----------



## Dickies sister (Jun 11, 2015)

I also do index cards. usually one row per card. the dollar store carries index cards with spiral binding (like kids school notebooks) and the cards have perforation at top if you might need to detach card. Always have one in my knitting bag . My cousin taught me this tip and have very seldom seen her frog. She knit more than anyone i ever knew . Made at least a sweater per week all her adult life. She was such an inspiration for me!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> I just clicked the link....the tutorial is over 19 minutes! It's an expensive gadget for me and more $$$ for the case.


I got the "gist" of it by opening the package..... I agree.. I am not much on "wasting" money on unnecessary gadgets". For me, it IS worth it... (3 clickers @ $10 each) to be a LOT more organized when working the complicated patterns. Not for every project or everybody....


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


Thank you! This is a great and simple way to keep track of rows!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a challenging pattern. Great find.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


Found some beads to add to row marker, just realized I used G two times! Haha!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I would love a foot operated row counter too - where are those innovative people??

I have just ordered one of these to try - couldn't decide whether to get the upside down one ( for hanging around your neck) or not - went for the 'normal' one. $20 - 2- 10 days delivery from Jimmy Beans as no LYS around here has them.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm right there with ya. I would forget which is which!!


----------



## Mfndrn (Dec 5, 2013)

Have really enjoyed using mine for several projects. Easy to use and remember. Purchased one of the first ones on market.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


Thanks so much for this link. I've already made several in different colors. So easy and clever.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I so wish we could get them in the UK, they look just the ticket


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone used this with circular needles? It looks pretty bulky to keep on the needle.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> I just clicked the link....the tutorial is over 19 minutes! It's an expensive gadget for me and more $$$ for the case.


 :lol: Maybe learning how to use it can become a new hobby and replace knitting? (Just kidding :!: )


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I use this app on my iPhone for multiple rows/section/repeats, etc. It is called Stitch Minder, published by Quilt2Go. Each of the 4 scounting sections can be edited to a variety of categories, to include increase or decrease rows. I believe I paid $1.99(US) for it and quite frankly, when working lace or intarsia patterns, it's more than paid for itself many times over in lost productivity.
Granted Amy, it still needs a finger to tap the number, but it is much easier (IMHO) than fiddling with a manual stitch counter. 

There is also a 'talkie' version from KnitCounters called Talk to Count with it's own Ravelry group. It apparently utilizes voice recognition to increase your row count. (The only published review of the app gave it a 3 of 5 stars rating stating she had to yell at her iPad in order to get it to change the row count)


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


I love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> I looked longingly at the Sirka- then faced my personal reality. I would either forget to click it or think I must have forgotten to do it.
> 
> I'll stick to my cave era method. When I came back to knitting 5 years ago, needed some markers and cut some ugly 40 year old Christmas rug yarn into 5 inch lengths. When I come to an incr/decr I put one side between the needles, do the stitch and wrap the rug yarn back between the needles.
> 
> DH only wants contiguous method V-Neck sweaters with cable running down sleeves and down each side of the V. To add more "and at the same time", he has fairly severe kyphosis so I put more than 20 short rows across the back. Sweater looks pretty strange with all the ugly green dots but I just pull them out when I finish a section or the whole thing. In knitting him more than a dozen sweaters only once has one disappeared.


Sadly, your 1st 2 sentences describe my reality! Forget to click it or think that I had clicked it. To click or not to click would be my ongoing question. Maybe when they come out with the one operated by foot it will also sense or give you an alert that you need to click it or you already clicked it, dummy. That would be what I would have mine programmed customized for me, only. I can see how this tool would be nice for some people that don't have our particular problem!
:-D


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Katieknits said:


> Sadly, your 1st 2 sentences describe my reality! Forget to click it or think that I had clicked it. To click or not to click would be my ongoing question. Maybe when they come out with the one operated by foot it will also sense or give you an alert that you need to click it or you already clicked it, dummy. That would be what I would have mine programmed customized for me, only. I can see how this tool would be nice for some people that don't have our particular problem!
> :-D


My unbreakable rule with this is that I *only* knit what is already on the counter, so that if I pick up my knitting, and there are no stitches to knit, you need to move a bead and start a new row.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> My unbreakable rule with this is that I *only* knit what is already on the counter, so that if I pick up my knitting, and there are no stitches to knit, you need to move a bead and start a new row.


I'll try to stick your unbreakable rule in my brain. That might work & then I could progress to new gadgets like OP described. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Katieknits said:


> I'll try to stick your unbreakable rule in my brain. That might work & then I could progress to new gadgets like OP described. :thumbup:


Whatever works for you is what you need to do :-D


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I use this app on my iPhone for multiple rows/section/repeats, etc. It is called Stitch Minder, published by Quilt2Go. Each of the 4 scounting sections can be edited to a variety of categories, to include increase or decrease rows. I believe I paid $1.99(US) for it and quite frankly, when working lace or intarsia patterns, it's more than paid for itself many times over in lost productivity.
> Granted Amy, it still needs a finger to tap the number, but it is much easier (IMHO) than fiddling with a manual stitch counter.
> 
> There is also a 'talkie' version from KnitCounters called Talk to Count with it's own Ravelry group. It apparently utilizes voice recognition to increase your row count. (The only published review of the app gave it a 3 of 5 stars rating stating she had to yell at her iPad in order to get it to change the row count)


    Thanks!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Here's how I do it -
> 1: tie your yarn around your needle and double knot it
> 2: now keep that loop where it is and tie a second loop on the other side of the needle
> 3: back to side one for a 3rd loop, etc. for the number of loops you want
> ...


Thanks for sharing your method, pictures along with instructions!! A great option to just having another gadget for me to misplace, this I can follow ...it is Bookmarked.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


I checked this out. This is fabulous. I am planning to make a very complicated arran type cardigan in the near future and think this row counter would be perfect. One can use it as a sm for the repeat patterns as well as a row counter. I will definitely use this.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I made several counters like this a few years ago as gifts for my knitting friends. I also made a few for me. When I knit something with multi increases or decreases, I just tie another to the Ott Light. Different color of course.


Sorry double photo.


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

jvallas said:


> While waiting, here's one you could use temporarily that is so easy to make, and you just hang it on your needle as you would a marker, but t has virtually no weight. http://martianmischief.blogspot.com/2006/04/i-make-my-own-row-counters_28.html


Tried it out, and sock yarn didn't work but regular cotton yarn was great THanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Beautiful and great all around, except a bit too pricey for me.


Same here. I'll stick to my writing it on a notepad method.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

For that price I will keep using my old Susan Bates peg board! I've had it for 30 or 40 years. The Sirka is pretty cool, but I'd rather spend that money on yarn!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

curlyq said:


> For that price I will keep using my old Susan Bates peg board! I've had it for 30 or 40 years. The Sirka is pretty cool, but I'd rather spend that money on yarn!


Wow I like that, even upside down :-D


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

curlyq said:


> For that price I will keep using my old Susan Bates peg board! I've had it for 30 or 40 years. The Sirka is pretty cool, but I'd rather spend that money on yarn!


I like the look of this peg board! It might even be fun keeping track :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

curlyq said:


> For that price I will keep using my old Susan Bates peg board! I've had it for 30 or 40 years. The Sirka is pretty cool, but I'd rather spend that money on yarn![/quote
> 
> OHHH, I lost the one I had. Such a lovely tool. I have my brain, my little pencil and my paper. It works for the toughest Alice Starmore patterns,and I have my budget intact.
> Bless those that have the money to spend on these gadgets.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

curlyq said:


> For that price I will keep using my old Susan Bates peg board! I've had it for 30 or 40 years. The Sirka is pretty cool, but I'd rather spend that money on yarn!


Lucky you! I have seen these before and have looked everywhere for one for sale. (vintage sites, estate sales, etc.) They are not made any more, so take good care of yours!!👍👍

I found one on EBay, but I have no patience for all that "bidding" nonsense... Perhaps I could give it to one of my kids to "monitor".... I doubt they will help me/be interested in that type of thing, either.....

Glad I have this one, though (Sirka)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Lucky you! I have seen these before and have looked everywhere for one for sale. (vintage sites, estate sales, etc.) They are not made any more, so take good care of yours!!👍👍


E-Bay has one. Easy to find. I see you've already edited, so never mind.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Lucky you! I have seen these before and have looked everywhere for one for sale. (vintage sites, estate sales, etc.) They are not made any more, so take good care of yours!!👍👍


I probably bought the very first 'Peg-It' counter that was for sale, but over the years lost it. I've searched everywhere to buy one and did find one on e-bay for $38 sans some pegs. A couple of weeks ago a wonderful KPer from MI pepsiknittinmomma had one for sale for *$1* which I eagerly bought. She sent me *a second counter as a 'gift'*. How great was that?????


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I probably bought the very first 'Peg-It' counter that was for sale, but over the years lost it. I've searched everywhere to buy one and did find one on e-bay for $38 sans some pegs. A couple of weeks ago a wonderful KPer from MI pepsiknittinmomma had one for sale for *$1* which I eagerly bought. She sent me *a second counter as a 'gift'*. How great was that?????


Lucky duck! I lost mine years ago also.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I probably bought the very first 'Peg-It' counter that was for sale, but over the years lost it. I've searched everywhere to buy one and did find one on e-bay for $38 sans some pegs. A couple of weeks ago a wonderful KPer from MI pepsiknittinmomma had one for sale for *$1* which I eagerly bought. She sent me *a second counter as a 'gift'*. How great was that?????


You are *blessedinMO* :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Katieknits said:


> You are *blessedinMO* :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And I know it :thumbup:


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Lucky you! I have seen these before and have looked everywhere for one for sale. (vintage sites, estate sales, etc.) They are not made any more, so take good care of yours!!👍👍
> 
> I found one on EBay, but I have no patience for all that "bidding" nonsense... Perhaps I could give it to one of my kids to "monitor".... I doubt they will help me/be interested in that type of thing, either.....
> 
> Glad I have this one, though (Sirka)


 :thumbup: And I've managed to lose only 1 of the pegs in all that time!


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

I got three small rotating row counters with a loop that fits over a needle from JoAnn's. I just put one at each of the places where I need to keep track of rows.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for your tutorial! Just sat here and made 2 .



jvallas said:


> Here's how I do it -
> 1: tie your yarn around your needle and double knot it
> 2: now keep that loop where it is and tie a second loop on the other side of the needle
> 3: back to side one for a 3rd loop, etc. for the number of loops you want
> ...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

boots said:


> Thanks so much for this link. I've already made several in different colors. So easy and clever.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

maggie20736 said:


> Found some beads to add to row marker, just realized I used G two times! Haha!


Hahaha!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

yover8 said:


> I love it! Thanks for sharing


You bet!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cspaen34 said:


> Thanks for sharing your method, pictures along with instructions!! A great option to just having another gadget for me to misplace, this I can follow ...it is Bookmarked.


Yes, I've lost a million of these and *don't care!*


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I checked this out. This is fabulous. I am planning to make a very complicated arran type cardigan in the near future and think this row counter would be perfect. One can use it as a sm for the repeat patterns as well as a row counter. I will definitely use this.


Perfect!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I made several counters like this a few years ago as gifts for my knitting friends. I also made a few for me. When I knit something with multi increases or decreases, I just tie another to the Ott Light. Different color of course.
> 
> Sorry double photo.


That's the bead one I make, too, but yours has much prettier beads!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

curlyq said:


> For that price I will keep using my old Susan Bates peg board! I've had it for 30 or 40 years. The Sirka is pretty cool, but I'd rather spend that money on yarn!


I have one just like that..vintage, but it works!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm high jacking the thread with my responses - sorry, Amy. So "You're welcome" to any future knitters who liked my link! I always hate not responding to people, but that may be a bit antiquated in this age of Internet conversations!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I probably bought the very first 'Peg-It' counter that was for sale, but over the years lost it. I've searched everywhere to buy one and did find one on e-bay for $38 sans some pegs. A couple of weeks ago a wonderful KPer from MI pepsiknittinmomma had one for sale for *$1* which I eagerly bought. She sent me *a second counter as a 'gift'*. How great was that?????


Sell the 2nd one on eBay for $38!!!! (JK)


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Sell the 2nd one on eBay for $38!!!! (JK)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Heck, no. I am giving it as a birthday present to a very special neighbor who had never seen one and is absolutely amazed.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

cspaen34 said:


> I have one just like that..vintage, but it works!


Had never heard of the Susan Bates peg board. 
Took a look on ebay and there is one there for $10.99 free shipping. However, I have decided that I can use my old cribbage board and its pegs and use that for row counting.
Thanks for giving me a great idea.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great idea . There are also all sorts of peg games at the stores, that I bet could be customized.



LizR said:


> Had never heard of the Susan Bates peg board.
> Took a look on ebay and there is one there for $10.99 free shipping. However, I have decided that I can use my old cribbage board and its pegs and use that for row counting.
> Thanks for giving me a great idea.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

MzKnitCro said:


> Great idea . There are also all sorts of peg games at the stores, that I bet could be customized.


Yes indeed. We have some of those wooden hand held ones where you jump pegs or golf tees over each other until you have only one peg left. They would be good for smaller counts.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

LizR said:


> Had never heard of the Susan Bates peg board.
> Took a look on ebay and there is one there for $10.99 free shipping. However, I have decided that I can use my old cribbage board and its pegs and use that for row counting.
> Thanks for giving me a great idea.


You're welcome!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> Way too complicated for me...that's why I stick to simpler knitting.


 :thumbup:

Plus I have the Susan Bates Peg board, something I never learn to use yet. I remember buying it because it was on clearance at the LYS going out of business. I thought about giving it away I'm glad now that I hung unto it. Maybe some day I will start using it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Plus I have the Susan Bates Peg board, something I never learn to use yet.


Would you like to sell it to me?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Would you like to sell it to me?


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I went back and finish writing my sentence I think I will keep it. Maybe some day I will go into more advance knitting.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I went back and finish writing my sentence I think I will keep it. Maybe some day I will go into more advance knitting.


No problem. I know you will enjoy it. I know I did when I had one.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW. thanks Amy. I will try & get one here in Canada!!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

Just watched the tutorial on the Sirka website and this counter has just made it to my Christmas wish list. That is, unless in the meantime someone invents the counter that can be clicked with a foot.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Tamishc said:


> Just watched the tutorial on the Sirka website and this counter has just made it to my Christmas wish list. That is, unless in the meantime someone invents the counter that can be clicked with a foot.


I'll have to look at tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Tamishc said:


> Just watched the tutorial on the Sirka website and this counter has just made it to my Christmas wish list. That is, unless in the meantime someone invents the counter that can be clicked with a foot.


Seriously! That is the BEST idea! Eric gets the credit for the idea.... Someone needs to take it from there! In the mean time, this Sirka is GREAT!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Seriously! That is the BEST idea! Eric gets the credit for the idea.... Someone needs to take it from there! In the mean time, this Sirka is GREAT!


Knew it was your friend's idea, but now we all know who to credit! Any mechanical engineers out there who can make it real??


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for the post &#128522;


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

loisthornton said:


> Has anyone used this with circular needles? It looks pretty bulky to keep on the needle.


I use circs exclusively. I bought a Sirka® at Sts Midwest in Aug '13.
I wore it around my neck (I was concentrating on the patts and the TV or recorded books) I find a third thing just blows my focus.

Then I hung it on my needle; no better luck at remembering to activate some of the hands every few rows (and needed to write down & refer to the hint for what color did what)until I read here about putting counters on the needle WITHIN the rows themselves instead of at the end (or beginning) of the rows. That way you cannot proceed past it until you change the counter(s)no forgetting.

That in itself is the best hint given for using any/all of the counters.

When I hung it between sts w/in a row, it twisted too easily and hung up on the sts, as the heaviest yarns I knit w/yarns are Sport & DK wts or thinner.

The one made of 10 loops was good; but I did forget which direction to work in. I have a few of the metal-looped ones of 2 different colors of metal. That made it easier still.

Today I read about having a round loop on one end of the yarn/thread counters and 2 yarn/thread ends clipped short on the other end. That improves the efficiency for me. 2 different colors would improve that even moreto count the sets of 10 rows up to 99 rs or more w/10, 20 or more additional loops in different colors.

The hanger loop broke off my Sirka®: it's a rather heavy item to hang from that slender band between the counter & loop. I'll probably keep it in my knit notions collection for future descendent generations.....

Edited: As I look at the counters mentioned I remember another pet peeve; I needed to remove at least one hand from my needle to activate the counters. 
With the metal or thread loop counters I merely slip the working needle tip into the next loop and continue working. 
This saves time, wrist/finger impact and agro about not remembering to change the counter.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

rkr, Can you post a picture of what you are describing? It sounds interesting, but I am having a hard time visualizing. Thanks!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes of course, happy to share. It was hard for me to visualize, too, when a KPer posted several years back. I like the one on the left: the different colors remind me of rs 1 - 9 and the other lighter gold loops are for sets of ten rows. You can see how easy it is to place these thin loops on the needle w/in a row and merely pick up the ext loop along the chain, w/o having to lift either hand from your needle-holding position.

I have used the all-brass colored right-side one to count repeats.
I think these are the quickest, easiest to use counters, for rows, repeats, inc & decs etc.....
There are no brand markings but someone here will know cuz that's how I got a link to order. 
Bobbie R

http://www.m0mmacat.com/2011/05/26/knitting-abacus-tutorial/
(tut on how this person made hers)
I like the 2-shaded counters rather than moving the lobster claw; that's the same as trying to remember to activate a click counter.
Another bead idea -
http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=AwrBT0crlAFWB_wAH2pXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEydGZvZHRtBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjA5MzRfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=Abacus+Style+Row+Counters+For+Knitting&fr=yfp-t-901-s#id=1&vid=548605e5a8bdc779c421469bf33c62f0&action=view


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I also have 2 of these vintage Brit counters in my collectionapprox 5" x 7":
Wikipedia - "_In 1936 The MP Handy Guide to Knitting and Crochet was patented under number 813814 and manufactured in Britain as a pair of rectangular flat metal plates sandwiching a paper card marked with number lists, and sliders with markers to record current row number, increase, decrease and times"_


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the ingenuity!!! It's no wonder that the WWII British codebreakers were able to crack the Enigma!!!!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

rkr said:


> Yes of course, happy to share. It was hard for me to visualize, too, when a KPer posted several years back. I like the one on the left: the different colors remind me of rs 1 - 9 and the other lighter gold loops are for sets of ten rows. You can see how easy it is to place these thin loops on the needle w/in a row and merely pick up the ext loop along the chain, w/o having to lift either hand from your needle-holding position.
> 
> I have used the all-brass colored right-side one to count repeats.
> I think these are the quickest, easiest to use counters, for rows, repeats, inc & decs etc.....
> ...


Thanks for the photos and the links -- this helps a lot. And I definitely get your message about placing it before the last stitch. It makes it almost impossible to forget!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

rkr said:


> I also have 2 of these vintage Brit counters in my collectionapprox 5" x 7":
> Wikipedia - "_In 1936 The MP Handy Guide to Knitting and Crochet was patented under number 813814 and manufactured in Britain as a pair of rectangular flat metal plates sandwiching a paper card marked with number lists, and sliders with markers to record current row number, increase, decrease and times"_


That is so cool! Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like it will be functional and easy to use.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh Thank Goodness I save all the KP news I miss, I am so far behind!! Look what I would of missed! awk! Thank U Amy. I love gadgets and tools! I keep track much like you and also do a lot of writing down.. have to get one of these as I consider you a good source of GOOD NEWS INFO for knitting! Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, it is ALMOST the PERFECT knittng row counter..... Let me explain.
> 
> A few days ago someone posted a comment about the Sirka Row Counter.... The mention of the product/tool was sort of "lost" in the middle of another thread and topic that I happened to stumble upon.
> 
> ...


I am the mystery person who first mentioned the Sirka in a thread lamenting that my dog had chewed up my row counter and I was waiting on my Sirka to arrive! I bought mine on eBay for $10.00 and that include shipping. I always check eBay prices before ordering! I haven't nor will I ever watch the video on how to use it, it is not that complicated.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

maggie20736 said:


> I am the mystery person who first mentioned the Sirka in a thread lamenting that my dog had chewed up my row counter and I was waiting on my Sirka to arrive! I bought mine on eBay for $10.00 and that include shipping. I always check eBay prices before ordering! I haven't nor will I ever watch the video on how to use it, it is not that complicated.


Thank U Mystery Person (solved!) :-D I did go to ebay but only one came up and it was sold.. I don't do well with video's as I can't hear what is being said and have to go by visual which is not always very clear.


----------

